# 2012 craftsman GT5000 6 speed (917.25024) . Where to connect the anti sway bar rear.



## Kazikpolak (Jun 20, 2020)

Hello.. my first mower. 2012 craftsman GT5000 6 speed (917.25024). where to connect the anti sway bar rear


----------



## Kazikpolak (Jun 20, 2020)

Discussion Starter • #3 • a moment ago
Two parts are missing

1. Lawn Tractor Anti-Sway Bar Bracket
2. and one Lawn Tractor Deck Lift Link


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Seems the front plate / cover on the trans axle is missing?
Have you tried to install the deck? If you have it in place, there are only a few places that the anti sway bar can reach.


----------



## Kazikpolak (Jun 20, 2020)

in the user manual is cover/plates trans axle
again in the repair parts manual is not cover/plates trans axle
probably these models did not have transmission cover










228 - bracket anti-sway

I bought for $ 1000 GT 5000 (97hr) with snow plow, cabin and mower deck (newer used)


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like part #228 would be your best bet. I see you have it in your post #2.
Are you missing the deck lift link as well? They should be dangling from each side of the tractor. If not, I'd reach out to the seller and ask if there is a possibility that these pasts are laying around his property, shed, etc.


----------

